# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Erdha dhe une me se fundi!!!

## korca_gurl

Pershendetje te gjithe.  Sa u futa dhe une ne forum edhe thashe ta prezantoja veten.  Me quajne ADA jam 18 vjec, dhe me origjin jam nga korca po tani jetoj ne USA (Boston).  Kam nja 4 vjet ketu edhe nuk eshte edhe aq keq po me mire se korca nuk eshte.  Anyway jam akoma ne shkolle te mesme po e mbaroj kete vit.  Do vazhdoj shkollen e larte ne New York University.  :perqeshje:  Kur kam kohe te lire e kaloj me shoket dhe shoqet ose me familjen.  Nga sportet me pelqen basketball, vollyball, dhe tennis. 
Well kaq per mua... po te keni ndo nje pyetje mos hezitoni te me shkruani...

Me respekt
ADA

----------


## Djal i Merzitur

hahahhahah o Shqipetare nice pic edhe pse nuk eshte fotoja jote nejse kalofsh mire lal mirese erdhe ne forum!

----------


## korçar

"Na... po e pate me grani! Upupu cupe e botes! Moj po shume te hazdisura jane bere keto te rejat moj. Dhe e kane fajin djemte pastaj qe behen si te marrosur mbas ketyre. Na me cupe, po hidh ndonje gje kraheve me te keqen se shume e zbuluar qenke, do na ftohesh pa jo per gje... He tu befsha." (Eshte ndonje djalog pe korcarke ky me siper.)

Bashkeqytetarke, tashi po e realizoj se sa i pafat paskam qene qe ste kam pare ndonjehere ne korçe une i gjori.
Nga ke qene e fshehur?
Si kallep, te merrke ne qafe...
Nejse, mire se erdhe.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## topolina

Pershendetje Korca gurl!! Ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu ne forum!
Meqenese qenke nga korca dhe je moshatare me mua kam nje pyetje: ne ke shkolle ke shkuar ne Korce se mbase te njofim!
Pafshim tani per tani.

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

Mir se erdhe Korca_Gurl..hope u hav fun around here..
p.s suksese ne shkolle....

xxx

----------


## korcaprincess

pershendetje patriote  :shkelje syri:  mire se na erdhe dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu ne forum. suksese ne jete  :buzeqeshje: 
GERTA

----------


## Joni_80

wow sa e mire qenke me korca gurl........po nga ke jetuar ne korce ti qe s'te paskam pare une? ti ta heqke trurin fare.....dhe le te thone pastaj qe korcaret s'jane te mira ........si shpirt i kemi.
mirereseerdhe dhe suksese ne shkolle .
ciao nga DaNiElS........

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

mie se erdhe lol befsh qef sa te duoje zemra 

pershendetje!

me respekt Fatri

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

SORRY doja te thoja mir** se edhe

----------


## KuKeS_BoY

www ca esht ky tip lol Mir se erdhe ia kalofsh sa me bukur 

pershendetje!!!

me respekt TonnY

----------


## Zonjusha

Mire se erdhe  ia kalofsh sa me mire 
suksese ne shkolle  dhe kudo ne jete

----------


## FJORIN

Mire se erdhe rrusho. Suksese ne ne shkolle dhe ne te gjitha fushat e jetes  dhe tja kalosh sa me mire ne forum   ok  

Pershendetje nga larg Fjorin

----------


## Toreador

Mire se erdhe ne Forum Ada! 
Ciaoo Miri

----------


## korca_gurl

Flm te gjithe:-)
topolina shkollen 8 vjecare e bera te Mesenjtorja, kurse te mesmen e fillova ketu ne boston.
daniels...ne korce rrinja nga lagja 17...them se e di ku eshte apo jo grupke?

----------


## DJ-Mondi

Ada mire se erdhe dhe suksese sa me te mire ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes.

uuuuuuuuuu  se gati sa nuk e harrova o Korcare o hic fare

----------


## ^VJOSA^

here tjeter mos vesh foton e Andersonit ,,,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Made in Tirana

Mire se erdhe Ada dhe ja kalofsh mire ketu
Te uroj suksese ne shkolle dhe pac fat e lumturi ne jete.

bye xhemla
love Bleona

----------


## korca_gurl

> _Postuar më parë nga ^VJOSA^_ 
> *here tjeter mos vesh foton e Andersonit ,,, *


DAMN PEOPLE ARE RUDE...cka te beje Anderson me mua ketu????

----------


## ^VJOSA^

ohu hajd mire se erdhe korcare...


ps harrova ...when are u posting other pictures  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HANNIBAL2003

mire se erdhe.
te uroj t'ja kalosh mire.
shnet e pare

----------

